# An Academy Award for a feature film shot all on 5D MkII?



## rocketdesigner (Feb 26, 2012)

Tonight's Academy Awards for the category of Best Documentary Feature includes a film shot by Danfung Dennis.
The relevant point here is that it was shot entirely on a 5D Mk II.

While the nomination itself speaks positively to the emerging viability of the HDSLR form, the fact that it was even nominated for an Oscar - the first nomination ever for a feature length film shot all on an HDSLR - is great for our camera (or at least, those who are passionate about using Canon HDSLR's for filmmaking .

Here is a link to an excellent review of the film:

http://hdslrnow.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

I read that 70% of the Indie films shown at Sundance this year were shot with a HDDSLR. That number will surely increase as the newest generation becomes available, and Nikon as well as Canon have DSLR's capable of motion picture quality video along with Red, of course.

Its a great time for those "Ed Woods" types with lots of talent but little cash to make their mark.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Feb 26, 2012)

That 70% number says a lot about the nature of Sundance Film Festival ... those films are on the cusp and forefront of filmmaking content and technology.

On the other hand, the mainstream film industry is still sticking to the past with its adherence to old technology...7 out of the 9 "Best Picture" nominees were shot on Kodak film:

http://bit.ly/xA9Dxj

Wonder how long it will be before all of the nominees for "Best Picture" will be shot digitally ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

Most movie makers will tell you that film is best, as long as the extra cost is not a big deal. However, the lure of digital is the low entry fee, so we see the small film makers operating on a shoestring budget jumping at a chance to get in. A suprisingly large number are successful, which speaks to the large amount of creativity and talent out there.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 26, 2012)

The content of the film is 100x more important than the resolution the camera produces. The 5DII may not be an Alexa or a Red Epic, but it's still acceptable "cinema quality" for most. It has allowed many to produce work that people wouldn't have taken seriously otherwise, this film is just proof of that.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Feb 27, 2012)

*Hell And Back Again* loses the Oscar .... :-[

The film and more importantly its subject matter certainly deserved it.


----------

